# Please Help...



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 3, 2006)

Okay so 2 things, 
First up which eye colors (shadows, s/s...) would you guys recommend as 'staples' for someone with nw20 skin, dyed blonde hair (ultra light nordic colors or slightly darker than bleached color) and green/blue eyes (that sorta resemble an island, green in da middle, blue on da outer rim)? 
All colors accepted lol...

2nd thing... What combos can I create with these eyeshadows/pigments/paints:
MAC aristocrat mineralize e/s
MAC tres teal mineralize e/s
MAC hush e/s
MAC vapour e/s
MAC sushi flower e/s
MAC pink venus e/s
MAC sugarlily e/s
MAC hard to please e/s
MAC pink like paris e/s
MAC forgery e/s
MAC shale e/s
MAC star violet e/s
MAC trax e/s
MAC violet dear e/s
MAC greensmoke e/s
MAC peridot e/s
MAC contrast e/s
MAC carbon e/s

MAC pink opal pig
MAC platnium pig
MAC rich purple pig
MAC green forest pig
MAC nocturnal plum pig
MAC rose pig

MAC canton candy paint
MAC mauvism paint
MAC bare canvas paint
MAC existential paint
MAC tint o retto paint

MAC lucky jade s/s
MAC shimmersand s/s
MAC fresh cement s/s
MAC mangomix s/s
MAC beige-ing s/s

MAC sheer color extract in splash
Lancome color dose in maupiti
Mary Kay eyesicles in vanilla & silver (both mettallic)

Thanks for your help chickyz!!!!


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

I myself don't really have any staples so I can't answer the first question but I can help with color combos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW thank you for breaking down into categories!




1)
Base-MAC canton candy paint
On outter V and crease-MAC hard to please e/s
on lid-MAC trax e/s
to line eyes-MAC carbon e/s
to hightlight-MAC beige-ing s/s

2)
Double base for this look
above crease-MAC bare canvas paint
below crease-MAC mauvism paint
On the lower half of the lid-MAC nocturnal plum pig
On the rest of the lip up into the crease-MAC greensmoke e/s
To hightlight-MAC vapour e/s

3)
Using the Beau Quad
Outter V and about 1/3 way in on the lid and crease area-MAC hard to please e/s
On lid MAC pink like paris e/s
In crease-MAC sugarlily e/s
to higlight-MAC forgery e/s

I am sure you know this but just incase you don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rose pigment makes a lovely gloss when mixed with a clear gloss.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 4, 2006)

I have green eyes that have a grey ring- I wear the silver stroke and sweet sage fluidline together and you actually have quite a few of the same shadows that I do  I think Tilt is great if you want to make them look grey or blue,  and knight divine with silver fluidline make mine go grey.  For a brighter green look tres teal brings out the green as does swimming and Urban Decay Mildew.  

Star violet and aristocrat is a nice combo  - also the naturally eccentric quad is wonderful for my eyes. I wear trax with goldmine - 

I wear everything with Patina and bare canvas paints though... I love patina for a great brown for my eyes... Patina and club looks great. I have some Urban Decay neutrals I love too, like YDK.  

Now if you havent' tried fluidliners - I love them..I wear green liners a lot - but purples bring out my green- and I'm working on blue silver combos now to bring out the grey in my eyes.  Tilt is my favorite blue though.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanx Guyz, it's so helpful, I thought I knew a bit about make-up but being on specktra really proves I know jack LOL. Thanx so much for ur wickid help


----------

